# From a TT to a 993....



## bob36 (Aug 21, 2004)

Typical, just when I am thinking of selling my TT after almost 3 years, I stumble across this site!

Anyway, I'm looking to get a 993, and lining up a few test-drives, but I've been looking into the figures, and the 993 is 282bhp & 250lb/ft, vs my chipped TT is 271bhp & 300lb/ft. Now, given that torque is more important in the real world, this is telling me that the 993 will feel _slower_ than my TT, and surely that can't be right?! Or is it?

I know there's no substitute for actually going out and driving them (which I will do) but didn't know if anyone has any experience of going from a chipped TT to a 993, and what you thought of them compared to each other.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

We own a chipped TTRQ (269 HP) and a 993 RS.

The torque band of the TT is shorter than the Porker; so in practical terms, the p is considerably quicker to 100 kms. (5.0 secs vs 6.6 for TT)

The 993's are great. They are increasing in value as they were the last of the classic p cars. In fact a 996 C2 can now be had for less than a 993.

Send me a PM with your email address... extra info will follow.


----------



## bob36 (Aug 21, 2004)

Monique said:


> The torque band of the TT is shorter than the Porker; so in practical terms, the p is considerably quicker to 100 kms. (5.0 secs vs 6.6 for TT)


I can definitely see that for a standard TT, but with a chipped TT pushing out 300lb/ft torque, will there still be a big difference? I kind of had in my mind that a chipped TT would be about 5.5 secs 0-60, and a 993 about 5.2, and with the extra max torque of the TT as well.



> Send me a PM with your email address... extra info will follow.


Cheers Monique - you have PM.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

> They are increasing in value as they were the last of the classic p cars


Obviously this is in your opinion :wink:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

markh said:


> > They are increasing in value as they were the last of the classic p cars
> 
> 
> Obviously this is in your opinion :wink:


I do share the opinion and all evidence is pointing this way. Saw a RHD 993 RS at GBP 63000.

My Rs has gone up about 10% since last January and there are fewer avail. Everybody holds on to them.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

bob36 said:


> Monique said:
> 
> 
> > The torque band of the TT is shorter than the Porker; so in practical terms, the p is considerably quicker to 100 kms. (5.0 secs vs 6.6 for TT)
> ...


Hello Bob,

I highly doubt a chipped TT could get under 6.0. My P is definitely 5.0... but it is the RS (lightweight version)


----------



## bob36 (Aug 21, 2004)

Monique said:


> I highly doubt a chipped TT could get under 6.0. My P is definitely 5.0... but it is the RS (lightweight version)


Fair enough, I was just guessing really about the chipped TT's 0-60.

I was reading an old issue of Evo today, and it mentioned the awkward pedal position of the 993 - I know it has a floor-hinged gas pedal, so is that what they were talking about? I'd assume not, cos I can't see this being any great hardship, so do you know what they mean by this? Thanks.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

TBH, I like the pedals in the Porker. Took about 2 hours to get used to the setup. Certainly does not feel strange.

The P is setup for heel/toe and is a delight to blip while braking. Especially with a single mass light weight flywheel (gives superb throttle response)

The TT and the Porsche cannot be compared, they are so different. You have to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Monique said:


> The TT and the Porsche cannot be compared, they are so different. You have to experience it for yourself.


aye....

TT = Â£30k sports car

993 = Â£65k SUPER CAR

new prices of course !

different leagues ...... both great cars in their own right


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the weight of the cars whilst doing all this comparison of torque!

I assume the 993 is lighter than the TT?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Quite correct about the weight.

Our P is a 993 RS... the lightweight version with alu bonnet, boot, thin glass windows, the lot. Not one weight adding option... forget about cupholders  The variety P  could weigh 100 to 150 kgs more.

It weighs 18 kgs less than the certified weight. On the scales at 1220 kgs; powered by 315 HP (rated at 300 by Porsche) (P, like Audi, is conservative about HP claims) ... makes for nice hard motoring.

We like it but not a daily driver: Lightweight flywheel and racing clutch... too tough for bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> Monique said:
> 
> 
> > The TT and the Porsche cannot be compared, they are so different. You have to experience it for yourself.
> ...


I'm not sure the 993 could be classed as a 'super car'

Sure it is a really fast sports car, but I'd say a supercar was more 180mph+ and sub 5 secs 4.5/5secs to 60.

Still very nice though


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Quite correct but getting close...


----------

